# Application resubmitted but rules changed!!!



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

HELLO expat member
My name is Nazib 
I have applied for skilled migration in Canada which received on 8th April
on 11th July i received a letter that my application is not accepted as i donot mention my visa processing center,
I AM AN IT PROFESSIONAL
and my question is all the rules are changed
and should the changes affected on my resubmitting the application?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can not apply anymore in the Federal Skilled Worker Program. Sorry for you...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nazib said:


> HELLO expat member
> My name is Nazib
> I have applied for skilled migration in Canada which received on 8th April
> on 11th July i received a letter that my application is not accepted as i donot mention my visa processing center,
> ...


I don't understand your statement I AM AN IT PROFESSIONAL!!! That does not allow you to send an incomplete application, hence your rejection. As it is IT occupations are no longer on THE LIST of 29, consequently I believe you will require to have pre-arranged employment before re-applying for a TWP and not a PR status.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> I don't understand your statement I AM AN IT PROFESSIONAL!!! That does not allow you to send an incomplete application, hence your rejection. As it is IT occupations are no longer on THE LIST of 29, consequently I believe you will require to have pre-arranged employment before re-applying for a TWP and not a PR status.


Here my application was sent to CIC NS on 8th April.
on 13th July I receive a letter from them 
that my application is returned back due to
"You did not indicate the visa office requested for the process of your application. Please note: Sydeny, NS-CIO is not valid selection."
I am an IT manager of software of a software company
when i apply that was on 8th april my NOC was in the list
but right now my noc is not on the list....
so what should i do????


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nazib said:


> Here my application was sent to CIC NS on 8th April.
> on 13th July I receive a letter from them
> that my application is returned back due to
> "You did not indicate the visa office requested for the process of your application. Please note: Sydeny, NS-CIO is not valid selection."
> ...


All you can do, IMO, is resubmit the same application indicating the correct visa office with a covering letter explaining what happened and including a copy of the letter CIC sent to you rejecting your original application. In your covering letter request that your application be considered under the prior PR FSW application list of occupations.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> All you can do, IMO, is resubmit the same application indicating the correct visa office with a covering letter explaining what happened and including a copy of the letter CIC sent to you rejecting your original application. In your covering letter request that your application be considered under the prior PR FSW application list of occupations.


In covering letter which person should i mention?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nazib said:


> In covering letter which person should i mention?


Don't quite understand what you mean, but you should send it to the person who sent you the rejection letter.


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Don't quite understand what you mean, but you should send it to the person who sent you the rejection letter.


the resend my application and asking for original copy of IELTS. here i did not give any covering letter. Just correct the processing center, and they resend my application and asking for original copy of IELTS. here it is mentioned that in my 1st application i gave attested photocopy of my ielts.Right now my question is what should i do now? Does my file is rejected? Or should i resend the application with a covering letter? Here I have original copy of ielts but it is more than of 1 year....


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Nazib said:


> the resend my application and asking for original copy of IELTS. here i did not give any covering letter. Just correct the processing center, and they resend my application and asking for original copy of IELTS. here it is mentioned that in my 1st application i gave attested photocopy of my ielts.Right now my question is what should i do now? Does my file is rejected? Or should i resend the application with a covering letter? Here I have original copy of ielts but it is more than of 1 year....


Dear expat member please give me a solution what should i do now(JUST READ THE ABOVE THREAD)


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Nazib said:


> Dear expat member please give me a solution what should i do now(JUST READ THE ABOVE THREAD)


Nazib,

Auld Yin has pointed it out to you:

"All you can do, IMO, is resubmit the same application indicating the correct visa office with a covering letter explaining what happened and including a copy of the letter CIC sent to you rejecting your original application. In your covering letter request that your application be considered under the prior PR FSW application list of occupations."

So, indicate the correct visa office and resubmit your package.

Auld suggested you add a cover letter (which I would address to the receiving office(s) rather than an individual. Example: Dear CIC/Canadian Embassy...). It can be a one-paragraph piece of letter explaining the reason you're resubmitting your package. (The reason will be because you forgot to indicate the correct VISA office). 

Read Auld Yin's instructions once again and try resubmitting your application.

Good luck!


----------

